# Heads Up- Toxic Waste Tumblers



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

I have these too. They are really cool but really fragile. Very thin glass.




Pumpkinhead625 said:


> If anyone is doing a zombie apocalypse/ toxic waste spill theme this year, check out this:
> 
> 
> View attachment 116298
> ...


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Are they so thin that you could accidentally break it by grabbing it too hard? Otherwise thin _used_ to mean "higher quality".


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

I wouldn't dream of putting them in a dishwasher. Yeah, I think you could grab them too hard, though they wouldn't break under normal hand strength. But it would be very easy to put them down too hard (like on a granite counter top) and break them that way. I'd say fun for wine or special occasions but not resilient enough for every day use or a particularly festive Halloween party. On a good note, mine were packaged in individual bubblewrap sleeves within their little box which is great since apparently Ace Ventura delivered them (if the remains of the Amazon box was anything to go by). I was also pleasantly surprised by their size, they were bigger than I thought they'd be (about 4-1/4" high by 3" in diameter).



Xane said:


> Are they so thin that you could accidentally break it by grabbing it too hard? Otherwise thin _used_ to mean "higher quality".


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Another website that sells these says they're made of borosilicate glass. That means it's a little bit more durable than regular glass and if it breaks, it tends to crack more than shatter.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Thinking about buying these but have already blown a bunch of money getting ready for a party next month. I wish the "suspended skull" shot glass wasn't so expensive everywhere. Average $8-10 for a single glass? I'll stick with the cheapie plastic ones I got at Spirit until I find 'em on sale.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Fred and Friends are freakin' geniuses! I'd love to own everything they make.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

How about these? $2.03ea 
http://www.amazon.com/Doomed-Crysta...8&qid=1340906516&sr=8-16&keywords=skull+glass




Xane said:


> Thinking about buying these but have already blown a bunch of money getting ready for a party next month. I wish the "suspended skull" shot glass wasn't so expensive everywhere. Average $8-10 for a single glass? I'll stick with the cheapie plastic ones I got at Spirit until I find 'em on sale.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Unfortunately, the way the seller has posted this item (maybe as a "collectible", not sure), the shipping is the exact same charge per item ($4.49) which makes a total shipping charge of $35.92 

It's still a better price than some but I can't believe they don't have consolidated shipping when you buy _from the same company_. I know "fulfilled by" purchases increase the shipping a little bit because it's shipping from multiple locations but they don't just add a flat fee per item. If the shipping was fair I'd have bought a dozen of them. I'll probably go for the hazmat ones instead. Thanks for looking for me!


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Oops, sorry, didn't pay attention to the shipping. From reading the description, I'm guessing it's coming from China "Inside layer is a skeleton, this makes you feel the skeleton poisoned in the interlayer"




Xane said:


> Unfortunately, the way the seller has posted this item (maybe as a "collectible", not sure), the shipping is the exact same charge per item ($4.49) which makes a total shipping charge of $35.92
> 
> It's still a better price than some but I can't believe they don't have consolidated shipping when you buy _from the same company_. I know "fulfilled by" purchases increase the shipping a little bit because it's shipping from multiple locations but they don't just add a flat fee per item. If the shipping was fair I'd have bought a dozen of them. I'll probably go for the hazmat ones instead. Thanks for looking for me!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Probably, but that's not why Amazon is being ridiculous with the shipping. If you look at the shipping terms, anything posted a specific way by a "third party" has no common sense when it comes to shipping, it's the same fee + 0.50 per item over a certain weight (per each item)

It really bugs me that you don't see the _actual_ shipping charge until the very very end of the checkout. Amazon is usually really good in all other respects but being vague on shipping charges would make me flee from any other website.


----------



## emergencyfan (Oct 22, 2010)

Huh, maybe it's because I'm a Prime member, but I see the shipping right above the "add to cart" for each item by its price. But I don't see the total shipping charges until I'm ready to check out. 

I hate how they make it really hard to find out if you have promotional money in your account and if it's going to be applied to your order until AFTER you actually place the order. Last time they were supposed to apply a $4 promotional mp3 thing and didn't. They did cancel the purchase for me after I complained tho.




Xane said:


> Probably, but that's not why Amazon is being ridiculous with the shipping. If you look at the shipping terms, anything posted a specific way by a "third party" has no common sense when it comes to shipping, it's the same fee + 0.50 per item over a certain weight (per each item)
> 
> It really bugs me that you don't see the _actual_ shipping charge until the very very end of the checkout. Amazon is usually really good in all other respects but being vague on shipping charges would make me flee from any other website.


----------

